# Transfert gros fichiers



## Oui (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Comment faire pour Transférer des gros fichiers (500 ou 1000 Ko) de mon ordi à un autre, via le Net ?
J'ai cherché via Free, Google, GMX, etc et n'arrive pas avec ce Ti PwBook G4 
  DVI
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G4  (3.2)
  Vitesse du processeur :	1 GHz
  Mémoire :	1 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.5.3f2
Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.4.11 

des lumières, SVP

.


----------



## Fmparis (19 Juillet 2010)

... t'as pas très bien cherché  http://dl.free.fr/  ... si les deux ordis ne sont pas au même endroit bien sur  !

Bon transfère


----------



## RobertoP (19 Juillet 2010)

Autrement tu utilises DropBoxhttps://www.dropbox.com/


C'est simple comme bonjour et tu peux le faire depuis le même endroit ou être au fin fond du monde.


----------



## Oui (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci Fmparis & RobertoP,

Je vais de ce pas voir ces 2 pages.
Oui


----------



## Fmparis (20 Juillet 2010)

RobertoP a dit:


> Autrement tu utilises DropBoxhttps://www.dropbox.com/
> 
> .... tu peux le faire depuis le même endroit ou être au fin fond du monde.



Bien sur chez free aussi on peut le faire depuis le même endroit  ce que je voulais dire ce que si les deux ordi sont au même endroit il vaut mieux (si possible) les brancher l'un à l'autre pour aller plus vite . 

Bonne journée


----------



## Oui (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Le système de Free semble simple, j'attends l'accord de mon correspondant pour l'utiliser.
Par contre, J'ai installé DropBox et à chaque coup, il me plante l'ordi.  De toute manière, je vois que ce système a un grand énorme inconvénient  : les 2 ordinateurs doivent être branchés au même temps...

Entre-temps j'ai trouvé Voilà, qui est un peu compliqué et qui fonctionne  (avec mo OSX 10,4).

Merci à tous
Oui


----------



## Fmparis (21 Juillet 2010)

Oui a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> ... j'attends l'accord de mon correspondant pour l'utiliser.
> Oui



Pourquoi ? Tu mets le fichier et son adresse mail et il reçoit le message avec le lien et télécharge sans souci. Une fois qu'il l'a fait tu a de ton coté un lien qui t'est envoyé aussi où tu peut effacer le fichier du serveur. (Si tu as mis ton adresse aussi dans l'espace prévu pour ! D'ailleurs c'est conseillé pour pouvoir effacer toi même le fichier)

Sinon j'ai pensé aussi. Tu n'as pas en espace pour le site Perso chez ta FAI ? Ou Mobilme ? Moi quand j'ai besoin je mets mon fichier dans mon espace perso et j'envoie un lien par mail à mon interlocuteur qui peut télécharger le fichier.

 Bonne journée


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

Y'as un truc bien plus efficace c'est le P2P, puisque ça va utiliser toute ta bande passante (fin tu peux régler) et surtout c'est bien plus rapide à mettre en place.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2010)

Oui a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Le système de Free semble simple, j'attends l'accord de mon correspondant pour l'utiliser.
> Par contre, J'ai installé DropBox et à chaque coup, il me plante l'ordi.  De toute manière, je vois que ce système a un grand énorme inconvénient  : les 2 ordinateurs doivent être branchés au même temps...
> ...




Attention avec le service dl.free.fr, le débit de téléchargement est extremement limité pour les abonnés à d'autres FAI que FREE et si le téléchargement n'est pas terminé au bout de x minutes (je n'ai plus en tête la valeur de x), il est interrompu (sans possibilité de reprendre au même endroit pour terminer).

Donc pour des gros fichiers, c'est OK entre 2 abonnés à FREE mais pas avec des abonnés Orange, SFR, ou autre...

Pour DropBox, il n'est pas du tout nécessaire que les 2 ordis soient connectés en même temps! On place un fichier dans le dossier DropBox sur son mac, il est envoyé sur le serveur de DropBox et dès qu'un autre ordi synchronisé se connecte à Internet, il reçoit le fichier dans son propre dossier DropBox sur son ordi.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Mes solutions favorites c'est Pando et Skype (ou iChat)


----------



## Fmparis (21 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mes solutions favorites c'est Pando et Skype (ou iChat)



Bonjour Jpmiss... je profite pour une question ... tu as fait quelque chose spéciale avec Skype pour débrider le débit ? Normalement chez moi si j'essaye d'envoyer ou recevoir un fichier par skype ça prends un siècle  même une simple photo c'est long ! Si t'as la manip pour régler ça ce serait pas mal 

Bonne journée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Attention avec le service dl.free.fr, le débit de téléchargement est extremement limité pour les abonnés à d'autres FAI que FREE et si le téléchargement n'est pas terminé au bout de x minutes (je n'ai plus en tête la valeur de x), il est interrompu (sans possibilité de reprendre au même endroit pour terminer).



... tiens R e m y, je ne savais pas ça ! Et je me rappelle d'avoir envoyé de assez gros fichier et mes amis en Allemagne ou au Brésil l'on reçu sans souci. Mais c'est bon à savoir... je leur demanderai la prochaine fois leur débit de téléchargement.

Bonne journée à toi


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

Le débit varie (en tout cas chez moi) entre 0 et 150 avec le partage free. En gros c'est pas efficace.

Sinon pour l'envoie de fichier, megaupload c'est bien aussi;


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> ... tiens R e m y, je ne savais pas ça ! Et je me rappelle d'avoir envoyé de assez gros fichier et mes amis en Allemagne ou au Brésil l'on reçu sans souci. Mais c'est bon à savoir... je leur demanderai la prochaine fois leur débit de téléchargement.
> 
> Bonne journée à toi



Regarde le journal du feenaute:
http://www.journaldufreenaute.fr/17...ice-ameliore-sauf-pour-les-non-degroupes.html


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Bonjour Jpmiss... je profite pour une question ... tu as fait quelque chose spéciale avec Skype pour débrider le débit ? Normalement chez moi si j'essaye d'envoyer ou recevoir un fichier par skype ça prends un siècle  même une simple photo c'est long ! Si t'as la manip pour régler ça ce serait pas mal
> 
> Bonne journée


Aucun débridage non. Le débit en Upload (envoi) ne dépend à ma connaissance que du débit montant de ta connexion. Que ce soit avec Skype ou n'importe quel autre logiciel tu n'ira pas plus vite. Mais moi ça ne me pose pas de pb, je lance l'envoi que je laisse tourner en arrière plan et ça prend le temps que ça doit prendre...
Cela dit fais quand meme un test de connexion pour voir quel est ton débit montant. Il y'a peut être un pb de ce côté là.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

A noter que l'upload est *volontairement* bridé par les fournisseurs, pour les particulier. Les grosses boîtes ont droit à plus de souplesse de leur part.


----------



## Oui (21 Juillet 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu mets le fichier et son adresse mail et il reçoit le message avec le lien et télécharge sans souci. Une fois qu'il l'a fait tu a de ton coté un lien qui t'est envoyé aussi où tu peut effacer le fichier du serveur. (Si tu as mis ton adresse aussi dans l'espace prévu pour ! D'ailleurs c'est conseillé pour pouvoir effacer toi même le fichier)



Entre autre, Parce que ma connexion n'est pas des plus rapides et que mon ordi fonctionne sur batteries limitées. Pas d'EDF ici.




Fmparis a dit:


> Sinon j'ai pensé aussi. Tu n'as pas en espace pour le site Perso chez ta FAI ? Ou Mobilme ? Moi quand j'ai besoin je mets mon fichier dans mon espace perso et j'envoie un lien par mail à mon interlocuteur qui peut télécharger le fichier.



Non, mon Fai (qui ne mérite pas d'être mentionné) ne m'offre pas d'espace pour faire cela.

.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Y'as un truc bien plus efficace c'est le P2P, puisque ça va utiliser toute ta bande passante (fin tu peux régler) et surtout c'est bien plus rapide à mettre en place.



Merci Gr3gZZ. Et quoi, où, comment ce P2P ?

.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2010)

sinon ya le ftp directement dans le Mac.


----------



## Oui (22 Juillet 2010)

.

SVP,* expliquez*



jpmiss a dit:


> Mes solutions favorites c'est Pando et Skype (ou iChat)



Et c'est quoi, où, comment ?



daffyb a dit:


> sinon ya le ftp directement dans le Mac.



Et c'est comment?



Gr3gZZ a dit:


> pour l'envoie de fichier, megaupload c'est bien aussi;



J'ai trouvé megaupload, or il faut s'inscrire et c'est payant...

.


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2010)

Pour le ftp ça se passe dans les préférences système/partage/Partage de fichiers
cliquer sur Options&#8230; pour activer le ftp.
Il ne reste plus qu'à donner ton IP à ton correspondant, accessoirement rediriger quelques ports sur ton routeur, créer un compte utilisateur avec mot de passe et fournir tout ça à ton destinataire.
tu peux même lui donner une adresse comme celle-ci
exemple :
ton ip : 90.156.251.111
login du compte : max
mot de passe du compte : MoT2pass2Max
voici l'adresse à donner : *ftp://max:MoT2pass2Max@90.156.251.111*


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

C'est quand même plus simple avec Skype (ou iChat) et Pando


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quand même plus simple avec Skype (ou iChat) et Pando



ouais 
sinon on peut faire un tunnel ssh et faire du sftp


----------

